# Answering the "What kind of dog is that?" question



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

I have had a lot of folks ask me what kind of dog is that at stop lights. I thought a Vizsla decal might help... I thought wrong.

Today, I've had two people pull up and say "Hi Vizsla! What breed of dog is that?"


----------



## Chancellor (Sep 18, 2014)

We just got our first. My wife and I were very excited when we got him, and like many new parents pulled out the pics for almost everyone we saw lol. Every single one of them asked what was his breed, when we told them, every single on said "a what!?" Guess it's the price you pay for having what seems to be a rare breed. Very cute picture!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

And you answered a Hungarian Dudley, right?


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

einspänner said:


> And you answered a Hungarian Dudley, right?


haha, I will next time!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe Rod had the right answer all along.
I think people would understand Red bird dog a little better than vizsla.


----------



## Dedot (Aug 11, 2014)

Had a lot of "a what???" when I told about the breed name 

Another comment was, "Nice weimaraner, I didnt know weimaraner comes in brown colour"..


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

my usual progression goes something like this: 

*Me:* "she's a vizsla"
*person:* "oh is that some sort of mix?"
*me:* "no, that's just the breed. its also called a hungarian pointer"
*person:* "huh" (still looks confused)
*me:* "like a bird dog?"
*person:* (continues looking perplexed)
*me:* "okay. you know weimaraners?"
*person: *"oh, yeah! i've heard of them!"
*me:* "okay, they're really similar. vizslas are like weimaraners but smaller and a different color. They're both hunting dogs, but v's were developed in hungary, and weimaraners in germany."

Occasionally I get to stop before all that; they've heard of, but never seen a vizsla. It's so refreshing though when people know what she is without having to ask---plus, I kind of immediately have more respect for them. I might be a bit biased on that point, though


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Maybe Rod had the right answer all along.
> I think people would understand Red bird dog a little better than vizsla.


but then you sometimes get the real dumb ones that ask,,"so do they only hunt red birds?"


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd have to say that my recent experience is very different. I get "Is that a Vizsla?" almost as much, maybe more than "What breed is that?". "My mother has one" or "There's one down the street from me", etc.

When we got our 1st V 18 years ago, it was very much a case of nobody knew the breed. Now there are 11 V's in our own town of 5,000 people and there are many more of them everywhere. It's nice to see other V's and to have a bigger family of V owners, but it might be a case of being too popular, too (higher demand attracting the unscrupulous breeders).

Bob


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Edd - that is 1 SAD V !!!!!!! a red truck - a red pup - and I'm left HERE - with birds 2 HUNT !!!!!!


----------

